# Adaptateur prise USA



## lol33 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, je vais partir dans quelque mois au USA. Je possède un MacBook Pro. Mon problème est le suivant, comment pourrais-je recharger mon MacBook pro au USA? Existe-t-il un adaptateur de courant pour le magsafe?
Merci


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2010)

Un simple adaptateur de prise à quelques euros te suffit.


----------



## lol33 (9 Mai 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Un simple adaptateur de prise à quelques euros te suffit.



hum, c'est à dire, j'ai cherché sur l'apple store et j'en ai pas trouvé
merci


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2010)

quincaillerie ! super marché... n'importe où. Faut juster adapter la forme de la prise electrique qui est differente aux US.

Ou si tu n'as pas peur de mettre le prix, que tu veux quelque chose de plus esthetique, et propre. Tu as le kit de voyage à 35 euros d'Apple http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB974ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTE0MjUwMjY


----------



## lol33 (9 Mai 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> quincaillerie ! super marché... n'importe où. Faut juster adapter la forme de la prise electrique qui est differente aux US.
> 
> Ou si tu n'as pas peur de mettre le prix, que tu veux quelque chose de plus esthetique, et propre. Tu as le kit de voyage à 35 euros d'Apple http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB974ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTE0MjUwMjY



A parfait, je préfère la version sur l'apple store. Merci pour t'es réponses.


----------



## Flibust007 (9 Mai 2010)

Euh ...
Il ne reste quand même pas un problème de voltage à régler ??


----------



## cameleone (10 Mai 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Euh ...
> Il ne reste quand même pas un problème de voltage à régler ??



Non, aucun problème. Les MacBook Pro (comme d'ailleurs l'ensemble de la gamme Apple) fonctionnent aussi bien en 110 qu'en 220 volts.


----------



## t-bo (10 Mai 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Non, aucun problème. Les MacBook Pro (comme d'ailleurs l'ensemble de la gamme Apple) fonctionnent aussi bien en 110 qu'en 220 volts.



Comme d'ailleurs tous les appareils éléctriques, et ce depuis au moins 10 ans. :sleep:


----------



## AnnC21 (10 Mai 2010)

C'est clair, j'ai rien eu à faire à part acheter un adaptateur pour mon ancien PC portable y'a 3 ans au Canada


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Mai 2010)

C'est une blague, payer un adaptateur 35euros alors que ça coute 3-4 euros dans n'importe que grand supermarché.


----------



## t-bo (10 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> C'est une blague, payer un adaptateur 35euros alors que ça coute 3-4 euros dans n'importe que grand supermarché.



A 3-4 euros, c'est qu'un seul adaptateur pour un seul pays. A 35 euros t'as une prise pour tous les pays du monde. Et c'est plus beaucoup plus esthetique car tu change l'embout directement sur l'alim.

Par exeperience, je sais  aussi que mon alim branché sur un adaptateur créait un surpoids, et une fois branché, cela tirait vers le bas, au risque de se débrancher.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Mai 2010)

Super, à 3-4 euros l'adaptateur ca va être vraiment tendu de rentabiliser les 35.

Esthétisme d'une prise d'un chargeur ? Faut être timbré.

les arguments des fans, toujours aussi drôle. :sleep:


----------



## t-bo (10 Mai 2010)

Tu ne lis même pas mon messages, ou tu ne comprends même pas.

Ca va être tendu en effet de t'expliquer. J'abandonne


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Mai 2010)

Si si j'ai parfaitement lu ton message, j'ai même ignoré le problème de surpoids dont je n'avais JAMAIS entendu parlé, je suis déjà partir à l'étranger, de nombreux amis aussi et personne n'a eu ce soucis. Moi j'abandonne pas, je veux des vrais argument. Et à ce que je sache il s'agit juste d'un voyage aux USA, pas d'un tour du monde.


----------



## cameleone (10 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Si si j'ai parfaitement lu ton message, j'ai même ignoré le problème de surpoids dont je n'avais JAMAIS entendu parlé, je suis déjà partir à l'étranger, de nombreux amis aussi et personne n'a eu ce soucis. Moi j'abandonne pas, je veux des vrais argument. Et à ce que je sache il s'agit juste d'un voyage aux USA, pas d'un tour du monde.



*TU* n'es pas intéressé, *TU* n'achètes pas. Inutile de polémiquer et laisse faire les autres ce qu'ils veulent. Qu'est-ce que tu veux comme "vrais arguments" ? Arguments de quoi ? Tu es en plein délire là...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Je suis pas en plein délire, on est en train de conseiller un objet inutile à plus de 30euros alors que la personne qui pose la question n'a besoin que d'un objet à 3 euros. C'est du même genre que "je veux transférer des photos de famille, il me faut quoi comme clef usb ? "Perso je te conseille un DD externe 3 TO en SSD" .


> *TU* n'es pas intéressé, *TU* n'achètes pas.



Sans blague. Qui peut être intéressé par une arnaque pareille.


----------



## cameleone (11 Mai 2010)

Tu peux au moins dire ce que contient le pack à 34 euros ? Sachant par exemple qu'un chargeur usb seul coûte 25 euros sur le store ?



Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Sans blague. Qui peut être intéressé par une arnaque pareille.



La personne qui a ouvert ce thread en posant une question.


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

lol33 a dit:


> A parfait, je préfère la version sur l'apple store. Merci pour t'es réponses.



c'est pas la personne elle meme qui est en train de faire ses choix ? non parce que dis moi si je me trompe hein !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Tiens c'est marqué sur le site si tu veux savoir ce qu'il y a dedans .

Donc on va vite résoudre le problème : Recharger un macbook pro > Un adaptateur acheté en grande surface (voir plusieurs) > Moins de 5 euros.
Votre pack apple > 90% de choses inutile dedans pour recharger un mbp aux USA.


Mais ça vous donne des boutons de pas acheter apple ou quoi ?  C'est même pas une question d'être riche ou pauvre, c'est une foutue question de bon sens et de simplicité !

C'est vraiment despérant les forums macs


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> j'ai même ignoré le problème de surpoids dont je n'avais JAMAIS entendu parlé, je suis déjà partir à l'étranger, de nombreux amis aussi et personne n'a eu ce soucis



et puis ca, ca me sort des yeux quand je lis ca ! et forcement, je te joint une photo pour que tu comprennes, vu que tu l'ignores sinon :
Voir la pièce jointe 25117

et ca n'est qu'un chargeur iphone ! imagine le Magsafe d'un MB !

non serieux, faut pas non plus chercher a des que l'on te donne un argument a dire que c'est de la merde... c'est de la mauvaise foi la...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Suffit de ne pas prendre une prise murale ou de choper une triplette. Ou alors tu change le sens de ton chargeur : OH MAGIE !


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

ok donc achat d'un prise non mural et / ou changement de chargeur et/ou adaptateur... je tape a combien... 30  ? pour un truc absolument degeulasse et hyper encombrant...

tu fais expres  ? tu joues au con ? tu t'ennuies ? tu provoques ? ou tu es pense reellement tout ce que tu dis ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h26 ----------

je rappelle quand meme qu'il part en VOYAGE et que la plupart du temps les prise sont MURALES et qu'il ne va surmeent pas changer son chargeur, puisque de toute facon c'est modele unique pour les MB ...

apparement, il va falloir partir avec une rallonge multiprise + un adaptateur a 3/4 euros... super la mobilité !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Nan mais la multiprise tu la trouve sur place et ça permet de recharger téléphone/rasoir et autres bidules...


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

c'est du grand n'importe quoi la...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

tombom a dit:


> c'est du grand n'importe quoi la...




Moins débile que d'acheter un adaptateur pour le japon, la chine, l'inde, et la roumanie qui ne vont servir à rien (liste de pays au pifs)


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> ( au pifs)



oui c'est ca le soucis : tu dis beaucoup de choses "au pifs" et finallement... ben tu ne dis pas grand chose... je te propose serieusement de reflechir un peu a ce que tu as dit, a relire la discu, et a reflechir sur les arguments avancés... je te fais un resumé pour que ca soit plus rapide :

- lol33 voudrait partir aux USA : il demande comment charger sa machine
- on lui conseil deux choses : un adaptateur apple, ou un adaptateur basique..
- il fait le choix de prefererer le "tout en un" avoir un truc sobre simple elegant et surtout facilement transportable.
- sur tes grands chevaux tu debarques et cris au scandale : "quoi des fanboys conseillent encore du apple pour ttttrrrrrèèssss cher... c'est honteux... j'arrive a la rescousse!!"
et la tu nous fais un topo comme quoi c'est inutil de payer si cher (-> deja on ne dit pas inutil ici, mais plutot "ca n'est pas necessaire"...-> rien n'est inutile... il n'y a que des choses necessaires ou non)
- on t'explique gentillement et te donne des arguments qui permettent de JUSTIFIER un achat de produit Apple... achat qui a été avant tout choisi par Lol33 !! c'est lui meme qui fait ce choix
on te donne donc des arguments. deux principaux : mobilité et confort (prise bancale etc)
- tu reponds qu'on est tous des nazes (je simplifie) que tu as raison, et que nous n'avons pas de vrai arguments...
- tu donnes les tiens : pas cher : adaptaeur + multiprise, qu'il achete sur place... (il en fait quoi ? il la laisse la bas  au retour ?) -> 15 euros pour 10x10 cm d'encombrement + chargeur... (alors que la solution apple c'est... 0x0 cm d'encombrement + chargeur...)

voila...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Bon ben apparemment je dois être le seul qui n'amène pas que son mbp comme matériel hight tech en voyage alors .


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Bon ben apparemment je dois être le seul qui n'amène pas que son mbp comme matériel hight tech en voyage alors .



ahhh ben voila enfin un argument VALABLE !
donc effectivement, ca sera a notre cher ami de voir qu'elle est la part d'highttech a emporter... 
perso moi ca sera MB + Iphone + divers appareils qui se charge sur USB -> un adaptateur apple pour USA + le chargeur Magsafe pour le MB + le chargeur iphone (qui utilise aussi l'adaptateur apple) qui permet de charger iphone et tout le reste de mon matos (appareil photo etc..)


----------



## titigrou (20 Novembre 2010)

Hello!
Juste un conseil, pour le problème inverse.
Je vais ramener un macbook air (11 ou 13 pouces je sais pas encore) des USA dans quelques mois.
Comment ça se passe niveau alimentation? Bien sur la prise sera de type US, mais une fois en France, il me faut uniquement un adaptateur à 4 euros et c'est tout?


----------



## t-bo (20 Novembre 2010)

titigrou a dit:


> Hello!
> Juste un conseil, pour le problème inverse.
> Je vais ramener un macbook air (11 ou 13 pouces je sais pas encore) des USA dans quelques mois.
> Comment ça se passe niveau alimentation? Bien sur la prise sera de type US, mais une fois en France, il me faut uniquement un adaptateur à 4 euros et c'est tout?



Oui..


----------



## titigrou (20 Novembre 2010)

Ohhh cool!!! C'est bon ça!


----------



## t-bo (20 Novembre 2010)

titigrou a dit:


> Ohhh cool!!! C'est bon ça!



Ca doit faire 10 ans, si c'est pas 20, et si c'est pas plus... Que tous les convertisseurs sont fabriqués en 110-220v pour une compatibilité dans le monde entier.


----------



## AnnC21 (21 Novembre 2010)

Attention, c'est pas valable pour (tous) les sèches cheveux 

Ca marche effectivement pour les trucs avec transfo (high tech), le reste, méfiance...


----------



## MissMac69 (21 Novembre 2010)

je compte également partir au usa dans quelques mois et j'opterais surement pour un adaptateur tout simple et une multiprise je trouve ça plus pratique et plus économique


----------



## t-bo (21 Novembre 2010)

MissMac69 a dit:


> je compte également partir au usa dans quelques mois et j'opterais surement pour un adaptateur tout simple et une multiprise je trouve ça plus pratique et plus économique



Pourquoi plus pratique et plus économique ? C'est uniquement ce qu'il faut :sleep:


----------



## MissMac69 (22 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pourquoi plus pratique et plus économique ? C'est uniquement ce qu'il faut :sleep:



Plus économique dans le sens ou l'adaptateur coute juste 3 ou 4 e et que la multiprise va me permettre de tout brancher; sèche cheveux, lisseur etc des trucs de filles qui ne marche pas en usb quoi 
Alors que le kit apple non


----------



## elisée (22 Novembre 2010)

lol33 a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais partir dans quelque mois au USA. Je possède un MacBook Pro. Mon problème est le suivant, comment pourrais-je recharger mon MacBook pro au USA? Existe-t-il un adaptateur de courant pour le magsafe?
> Merci



L'idéal est même de l'acheter directement aux USA. Ti peux trouver dans les supermarchés des adpatateurs multiples. J'en ai acheté un qui fonctionne aussi bien en Europe qu'en Amérique.


----------

